# Male GSD with swollen nipples



## tedmarx38 (Dec 12, 2009)

6 years old, noticed him licking underbelly aggressively over the past two months. Virtually all of his nipples are enlarged. I've read this could be cancer but appreciate comments on other possibilities as well as that. He seems fine otherwise.

Many thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Get to the vets! Specially because you've noticed it for over 2 months, better safe than sorry.

The fact it's all the nipples is curious to me, I know when my cat had mammary cancer it was only her one nipple that was involved.

He generally getting TONS of exercise and training? Just in case this developed cause he's bored and licking and THEN they swell. How many miles of running is he doing a week? How are the weekly dog classes going? 

If, after the vet visit, it's not something serious you may want to start up something new like herding or tracking or agility or.... to see if adding something new and fun helps distract and tire him out.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

It might be cancer at worst, however mammary cancer is very rare in male dogs as far as I know (fingers crossed). This might be an indication the onset of Compulsive Disorders such as licking dermatitis. It is very common in Dobermans. I don't know if it is seen German Shepherds or not. But keep in mind, if the vet doesn't mention about this, you tell him so he can think of it in the differential diagnosis. I hope nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## tedmarx38 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts. Vet visit yielded good news and I'm glad they were able to see him today. Our dog is hypersensitive to a broad assortment of allergens and the culprit here starts with us boarding him for Thanksgiving and having the kennel bathe him before we picked him up. He's having a systemic reaction to the soap they used and the nipples as well as many other parts are simply inflammed as a result. He also has a skin infection from all the licking. Antibiotics, oral steroids, a blood draw to rule out anything more severe . . . . $240 bucks for all that plus piece of mind. Priceless.


----------



## tedmarx38 (Dec 12, 2009)

One other thing...our cancer concern arose from various online articles about how cancers in various parts of the body besides the breasts can cause a male dog's nipples to swell due to endocrine changes. Again, though, not the case this time, thankfully.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news! Good for you for taking him in to get a handle on it.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a Huge relief, definitely worth to celebrate.!!!!


----------

